# NSAIDS/Ibuprofen while cutting?



## krom (Aug 19, 2010)

ok so iv've been taking 600mg ibuprofen 30min pre workout to prevent  crazy Exertion headaches i've been getting (first time its happened while doing leg press, in 5 years of training) anyway i know the general consensis is they affect protein synthesis to a degree depending on dose, my question is ,i am cutting therefore not gaining muscle just trying to maintain as much as possible, so would the ibuprofen have much of an affect seeing as though im not trying to build muscle anyway.

and before you say it yes i know this topic has been flogged like an Afghan donkey.


----------



## Life (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you take them after? I read a study recently about nsaid's hampering performance when taken prior but not afterward. 

I'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in but it stands to reason that if its going to hamper your performance then your muscles won't reach the same exertion rate. If they don't have a reason to stay the same then they will slowly decrease along with your weight. How much? *shrug*

Are you sure you're getting enough water? Majority of headaches are caused by dehydration.


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2010)

krom said:


> ok so iv've been taking 600mg ibuprofen 30min pre workout to prevent  crazy Exertion headaches i've been getting (first time its happened while doing leg press, in 5 years of training) anyway i know the general consensis is they affect protein synthesis to a degree depending on dose, my question is ,i am cutting therefore not gaining muscle just trying to maintain as much as possible, so would the ibuprofen have much of an affect seeing as though im not trying to build muscle anyway.
> 
> and before you say it yes i know this topic has been flogged like an Afghan donkey.



you shouldn't need to take an NSAID just to exercise.  sounds like you might be dehydrated already prior to exercise.  try upping your water intake the hours before exercise and see what happens.


----------



## krom (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah it would seem like that but i really am always hydrated, im almost obsessive about it, probably 6-8 litres a day majority of which around weights


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

i would see a dr about why your having these headaches. it could be nothing but its better to be safe. just dont go to a dr like i have.


----------



## Life (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah headaches like that aren't a good sign you really should get checked out if you know you're getting enough water. Listen to what your body is telling you. If its screaming at you when you touch a 25lb dumbbell, something is up.


----------



## Built (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe check your blood pressure. 

You getting enough potassium? If you're drinking a lot of water, you may have flushed out a lot of your electrolyte.


----------

